# Phenylalanine in Soda



## Chain Link (Dec 13, 2004)

Id been wondering for a long time what it meant on diet sodas with the *phenylketonurics: contains phenylalanine* warning. So I looked it up, and as Im sure many of you already know, its an aminio acid. Naturally I was curious why it was a warning; which it turns out like, 1 in 10,000 babies is born with PKU(Phenylketonuria,a disease) which causes them to go nutzo.


> an inherited disease that, if left untreated, results in retarded mental development in children, has been shown to be associated with the lack of activity of the enzyme that converts phenylalanine to tyrosine. This results in the buildup of phenylalanine in the blood, an event leading to several pathological consequences.



Now for non psyco-bound people, it has some good effects. 


> HOW TO TAKE IT For pain relief, the recommended dosage is 1,000 to 2,000 mg a day, although for severe pain, it may initially be necessary to take up to 4,500 mg. Reduce or discontinue supplementation once the pain subsides. If you are depressed, it is important to get professional help. Michael Hirt, M.D., director of the Center for Integrative Medicine in Tarzana, Calif., prescribes 1,500 mg phenylalanine a day to patients complaining of depression and fatigue.
> 
> For best results it should be taken on an empty stomach. It can take one to two weeks to get the desired result. Do not take for more than three weeks at a time, as it may interfere with the body's amino-acid balance. Long-term supplementation of phenylalanine and other amino acids can also cause liver and kidney damage.



Well, heres my question.. long term supplimentation = what? Ive never found a drink which lists the amount of phenylalanine in it, they only say they have it.. So Im curious if diet soda(non coke/pepsi, Ive become a generic brand lemon lime fan, It actually tastes like something, and doesnt contain the phosphoric acid )   contain enough to cause problems down the road.


----------



## leg_press (Dec 15, 2004)

Phenylalanine is also a sweetner which if ingested in copous ammounts can cause diahorria(sp?), I think it's also put in toothpaste (don't quote me on that tho)


----------



## Chain Link (Dec 15, 2004)

Every now and then I chow down on a cabbage, sauerkraut, stewed tomato, and(of course) chicken dish.. believe me, phenylalanine has a long way to go before it can compare itself to the diarrhea Ive had


----------



## fifteecent (Dec 15, 2004)

It's because some people have this disease where they are allergic to phenylalanine. I think it's called Phenylketonuria
so they put it on for safety, kind of like "warning: traces of peanuts"


----------



## LAM (Dec 16, 2004)

Chain Link said:
			
		

> Id been wondering for a long time what it meant on diet sodas with the *phenylketonurics: contains phenylalanine* warning. So I looked it up, and as Im sure many of you already know, its an aminio acid. Naturally I was curious why it was a warning; which it turns out like, 1 in 10,000 babies is born with PKU(Phenylketonuria,a disease) which causes them to go nutzo.
> 
> 
> Now for non psyco-bound people, it has some good effects.
> ...



poultry contains phenylalanine...I wouldn't worry about it since it is a naturally occurring amino acid...


----------

